# AIUTO recupero dati da HD cancellate le partizioni

## nunzio

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  :(Sino a poco fà avevo un HD partizionato in 4 partizioni con tanti dati e programmi, ma per risolvere il problema con un virus ho avuto la magnifica idea attivare il recupero del sistema dal cd di recupero del pc compaq.

Bene avvio il ripristino e va tutto a buon fine.

Il problema è che il rwecupero è stato fatto con il file immagine con solo la partizione c, x cui mi ha cancellato tutte le altre.

Ora mi ritrovo con il sistena operativo windows xp su c e una partizione d.

Tutti i miei file ( circa 4 anni di lavoro)si trovavano nelle altre partizioni..

Cosa posso fare x recuperare i dati?

C'è qualche programma che mi salva la situazione?  :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

Su dai aiutatemi a recuperare almeno la maggior parte dei dati.....  :Idea:   :Idea:   :Idea: 

Un grazie anticipato

----------

## cloc3

 *nunzio wrote:*   

>  e va tutto a buon fine.
> 
> 

 

si fa per dire.

se ho ben capito, hai proprio sovrascritto i tuoi dati.

 ma come hai fatto a prendere un virus con gentoo?

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## nunzio

eh eh non ho ancora installato gentoo in quel pc ho un portatile dove uso suse, ma gentoo x me è una novita. Il disastro è successo sul pc con windows xp è proprio winzozzo.

----------

## cloc3

 *nunzio wrote:*   

> eh eh non ho ancora installato gentoo in quel pc

 

ok. ma questo non è un forum virus related.

l'unica cosa vagamente attinente a gentoo che si possa trovare è una considerazione sulla affidabilità dei sistemi di assistenza.

bisogna pensarci prima, a dove mettere le cose importanti.

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

hai provato una live ? Non e' che semplicemente windows non vede le tue partizioni perche' non riconosce la formattazione ?

----------

## HoX

System Rescue CD -> TestDisk

----------

## crisandbea

esiste già un post dove si parla di problemi simili,  direi che si possa fare un merge con https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-647045-highlight-recupero+dati.html o questo https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-322995-highlight-recupero+dati.html

ciauz

----------

## rete27

Sí, ci sono dei sw ... ma sono costosi...il tuo problema non è la formattazione in se ma il fatto che hai riscritto l'hd...

----------

## nunzio

ho risolto il mio problema con un software che ha riconiuscito le partizioni cancellate e formattate e mi ha permesso di recuperare integralmente il 90% dei dati

----------

## HoX

 *nunzio wrote:*   

> ho risolto il mio problema con un software che ha riconiuscito le partizioni cancellate e formattate e mi ha permesso di recuperare integralmente il 90% dei dati

 

ci dici anche il nome di questo software?

----------

## nunzio

restor 2000 pro

----------

